# Mike Rowe and the Puritan Work Ethic...



## panta dokimazete (Jan 21, 2008)

> In his surprising second act, Rowe finds himself unexpectedly embracing a value system built around work, a kind of morality of labor. "This show is really about balance," he declares. People who do dirty jobs tend to "work hard and be pillars of the community. They're happy outside of work." So taking on subjects that don't reflect those themes doesn't sit well with him. "The celebration of work, and the mixing of pain and fun--that's what it's all about," he says. "It's the Puritan work ethic repackaged as a deliberate way of living."



Link here ***language warning***


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 21, 2008)

Rowe is a complete wild man. I've seen him do some pretty grotesque and stupid things on that show. He's entertaining though. You've got to give that to him.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 21, 2008)

I frequently watch the show, it makes me thankful for the job I have. Only problem is I wish he would quit taking the Lord's name in vain.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 21, 2008)

I got the first couple of DVDs on netflix and that was a bummer. Especially since their intro had a curse in it.


----------

